# Solved: FTP client for mac OS X 10.4?



## dorianjazz

What free FTP client would be best to use with OS X 10.4? I'm mainly interested in Getting websites up on my hosting sever (godaddy)

Is it better to use one that isn't free? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## namenotfound

I like FileZilla, been using it for years. It's cross-platform, I've used it on Linux Windows and Mac OS.


----------



## dorianjazz

I downloaded FileZilla (3.1.6 powerpc-apple-darwin9.app.tar.bz2). Installed fine, but wouldn't run. Seems to require OS X 10.5 or else I got the wrong version... I have an e-mac with OS X 10.4. Any other suggestions? Maybe where I can get an older stable version of FileZilla? Thanks again.


----------



## ianmtl

hey i had the same problem as you so i did a search for Filezilla Mac OS X 10.4 and got an older version. you can find it here

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Internet-Utilities/FileZilla.shtml

hope that works for you


----------



## namenotfound

dorianjazz said:


> I downloaded FileZilla (*3.1.6* powerpc-apple-darwin9.app.tar.bz2).





ianmtl said:


> hey i had the same problem as you so i did a search for Filezilla Mac OS X 10.4 and* got an older version*. you can find it here
> 
> http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Internet-Utilities/FileZilla.shtml
> 
> hope that works for you


Your link is for 3.2.0, do you really think that's an older version than 3.1.6


----------



## tomdkat

What about OneButton? It's not supported but if it works, you won't need support. 

Peace...


----------



## dorianjazz

I came to realize my mac was running darwin8, not 9. Tried another version of filzilla for darwin8, works fine. thanks for the support.


----------



## Squashman

If you use FireFox as your browser you can use the FireFTP plugin as well.
http://fireftp.mozdev.org/


----------

